# Resturants off the beaten Path???



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

I stumbled upon one of the best places to eat (imo) in Port Allen, LA the other day. It was called Bergeron's Cajun Meats just off I-10. They had the BEST sausage, cracklins, and chicken burgers anywhere. There's also a meat market there so I picked up some sausage and a stuffed pork loin (w/ jalapeno cream cheese) to take home. The best!! Anybody have there own place to eat, just off the beaten path??? There's mine, lets hear ya'lls.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Sacred Spur Ranch, in East Mountain, TX http://www.news-journal.com/news/content/charm/stories/03052008_daytrip.html


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Craig's in Seguin. Ask for five pepper shrimp or the smoked pork loin.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Darrell's in Lake Charles
Another Time Soda Fountain in Rosenberg
Sandy McGee's in Richmond


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

Pete's Place in Homer,Tx on Hwy 69 just south of Kufkin. Carlene's Cafe in Zavalla,Tx


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Country Inn in Sommerville, TX for huge steaks. Not sure if it is still open though.....


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Repkas Cajun Restuarant near Monaville ! The owner is a 2Cooler !  Best crawfish around ! www.repkas.com Check them out.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

Darrell's jalapeno mayo is sumpin serious.

Antoninni's sub shop on Hwy. 3 and Medical Center in Webster has a awsome Italian sub and a phenomenal cheese steak. Look for the sign that says SUBS.



Old Whaler said:


> Darrell's in Lake Charles
> Another Time Soda Fountain in Rosenberg
> Sandy McGee's in Richmond


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Repkas Cajun Restuarant near Monaville ! The owner is a 2Cooler !  Best crawfish around ! www.repkas.com Check them out.


Yep, their crawfish are hard to beat. heck of a drive to get there from the house though... even worse on the way back...LOL


----------



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

*My Pick's.....*

1. Gilholley's , San Leon, TX - Oysters 
2. Rosie's Hide Away - Moravia, TX - Cheese Enchiladas
3. Country Inn Steak House - Somerville, TX - STEAK....and Beer in the Can


----------



## anomaly (Mar 25, 2006)

The Best Stop; Scott, LA

Boudain & Cracklins....havent had better anywhere.


----------



## bouy37 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Classic TEX-Mex Cooking*

La Casita Mexican Restaurant just outside of Friendswood, TX in Brazoria County. The place has been open for 32 years.

Bouy


----------



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

*Anomaly.....*

If you like your cracklins and boudan spicy, try Don's off I-10 in Lafayette. Exit 93 or 97 can't remember. If you want anything stuffed, You will have to go to Hebert's in Maurice, LA, or 1 of the three in Houston. I've had Best Stop and they are good, but I prefer a little more spice. EWV


----------



## riverdog (Jun 13, 2007)

I second Repkas!


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Central Texas BBQ across from Hobby Airport.. The best bbq I have ever had in a restaurant. Great bread pudding and the beans taste like candy. 
Six stars out of five!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sunshine Bakery in Junction for an out of this world burger on handmade buns. Also, Hermann Sons in Hondo for the steak and enchilada plate.


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Perrinis' Ranch Steak House in Buffalo Gap for Steaks


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

"Port of Call" in New orleans makes the best burger you have ever had. Dont drink there monsoon's too fast! http://www.portofcallneworleans.com/index.html


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Old Tyme Grocery in Lafayette, La for the absolute best fried shrimp po-boys ever and that's a pretty bold statement considering all the po-boy shops in South La....

They are about 1blk off campus.

SwampRat!


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Moz Grill in the Valero convienent store at the Cove exit east of Baytown. Very good burgers! Get the Mofo (sourdough bread/fried jalapenos/chipotle sauce/pepperjack cheese) Awsome!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

you need to find sum of those places between lafayette , to in and around there!!!! let me jus say one word ,,, boudinlink.com check it out , thyey have tried them and know what they are talkin bout!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Pete's Fine Meats 
on Richmond in Houston, TX
Real old school meat market in the middle of the galleria. Get the buffalo burger.

I get my deer processed there also, very good.

Been there a while and carries awsome meat, quail, buffalo, and some other exotic stuff, but it is a real old time meat market.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Peppers, downtown Carrizo Springs, TX


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

Did Gilholley's make it through IKE?



EWV8434 said:


> 1. Gilholley's , San Leon, TX - Oysters


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

They made it through and are open for buisness! Their smoked oysters are the best i have ever had! Don't forget about their fried bologna sandwich either!!!


MrNiceGuy said:


> Did Gilholley's make it through IKE?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

HC said:


> Pete's Fine Meats
> on Richmond in Houston, TX
> Real old school meat market in the middle of the galleria. Get the buffalo burger.
> 
> ...


They make some good venison tamales also!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Chopies.. Mesquite, New Mexico (la mesa).... Way off the beaten path but the best enchilada's in the world...


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Sutton County Steakhouse.....Sonora, Texas.

Moon Palace.....Port Arthur


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Repkas Cajun Restuarant near Monaville ! The owner is a 2Cooler !  Best crawfish around ! www.repkas.com Check them out.


I with you on that as well. 
Austins BBQ- 
in Eagle Lake, one brisket and one pork sammie after a morning"s hunt(plus a few cold ones) equal world class nap time!
Storms Hamburgers- 
in Hamilton or Lampassas(they are big time now and have 3 other locations,lol) the triple meat with cheese combo for $3.50! It was a must on our road trips to and from Tech.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Is Austin's the spot in an old gas station?


----------



## TerryM (Apr 19, 2005)

Haute Pursuit-Thats four post you made on this thread-You might want to push your chair away from the table.

Terry


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Terry... shut up and tell me if there are fish in the lights...LOL


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

bouy37 said:


> La Casita Mexican Restaurant just outside of Friendswood, TX in Brazoria County. The place has been open for 32 years.
> 
> Bouy


Good food there, old family friend owns the place.


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

EWV8434 said:


> 1. Gilholley's , San Leon, TX - Oysters
> 2. Rosie's Hide Away - Moravia, TX - Cheese Enchiladas
> 3. Country Inn Steak House - Somerville, TX - STEAK....and Beer in the Can


I go through Moravia all the time and have never seen Rosie's Hideaway. Is it in the old Moravia Store?


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> Sacred Spur Ranch, in East Mountain, TX http://www.news-journal.com/news/content/charm/stories/03052008_daytrip.html


I've grubbed down on a few of the places mentioned in this thread.......but i've got a quest now......gotta go see this guys grillin rig.









Bob Miller cooks up mouth-watering steaks on this hand-crafted grill.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Blake, yes, it's the old gas station. I had a sliced beef sandwich and buttered potato's there today. It was awesome! When I had a lease in Eagle Lake, it was mandatory that we go there after a hunt


Haute Pursuit said:


> Is Austin's the spot in an old gas station?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Old Whaler said:


> Darrell's in Lake Charles
> Another Time Soda Fountain in Rosenberg
> Sandy McGee's in Richmond


Another vote for Darrels for a good sammich, tipped a few beers there too


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*lockhart*

Kruez in Lockhart, TX

holy smokes!!!

http://www.kreuzmarket.com/index.shtml


----------



## 2madmax7 (Apr 10, 2007)

Kruez is good but;
Salt Lick Dripping Springs Texas good BBQ


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Swinging door in richmond, and Leona steak house in Leona


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

1. American Legion in Blessing, TX "_Best turkey fries in Texas"_

2. Austin's BBQ in Eagle Lake, TX -Hometown BBQ is always the best

3. BOB's Tacos Rosenberg,TX --Need I say more


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

use to be some ladies from the blessing house( dont know if its still there?) that would come to the cattle sale barn at el campo every week on sale day and talk about some home cooked vittles. most all your cattle auction barns will have some good home cookin on their sale days.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Lankfords, or Lankford Market in Houston off of welch(cash only)

Berthas BBQ in downtown

Mustang Creek BBQ right south of Praseks in Hillje, best chopped beaf Ive ever had, good looking women, and some amazing banana pudding. The beans and all candyliscious!

tooo many in La to list!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Anywhere in this link

http://www.boudinlink.com/


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

New Zion Baptist Church BBQ joint in Huntsville on Montgomery rd just east of the freeway.. Pretty good bbq.

REVIEW


----------



## barnman1980 (Feb 1, 2008)

1. Repkas (best crawfish and fried quail) in Monaville
2. Mel's Country Kitchen in Tomball (way off the beaten path)
3. Rudy's BBQ (just because I live in Waller and there is not one close to me I only get it every now and then when I am traveling)
4. Storm Burger (we use to stop there on the way to Abline for high school rodeo finals)


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

*The Best Seafood*

If its seafood your looking for off the beaten path you have to visit Kings Inn, it located in Baffin Bay, TX. It will be well worth the drive...


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Liberty Cafe - Freer, Texas

Killer taco's are what I order for breakfast


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

2nd Mount Zion in Huntsville, best BBQ around, all you can eat and cheap!

For a burger, Weunche Brothers Saloon in Old Town Spring.


----------



## ranchpeddler (Aug 19, 2005)

*Hamburger in Roosevelt Texas*

Not sure what the place is called, just North of I-10 in Roosevelt between Junction and Sonora, is the best hamburger I have had in years, maybe ever. The restaurant is in the back of the feed store. Sign on the wall says: "Life is too short to live in Houston".


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

ranchpeddler said:


> Not sure what the place is called, just North of I-10 in Roosevelt between Junction and Sonora, is the best hamburger I have had in years, maybe ever. The restaurant is in the back of the feed store. Sign on the wall says: "Life is too short to live in Houston".


this called the back door cafe, awesome food and cold beverages too.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

* Tejas Restaurant *

12219 Alief Rd
Houston, TX 77082









Ask the owner what the fresh fish of the day is.


----------



## jagspots (Aug 9, 2004)

SwampRat said:


> Old Tyme Grocery in Lafayette, La for the absolute best fried shrimp po-boys ever and that's a pretty bold statement considering all the po-boy shops in South La....
> 
> They are about 1blk off campus.
> 
> SwampRat!


 I second this submission, went there for the first time about 8 years ago, now it's a must stop in every time I head through La. Their roast beef po' boys are the best I've ever had also, if you order the large be prepared to take some home, they are immense.


----------



## Cabin-Fever76 (Sep 5, 2008)

Burton cafe - Burton,Tx.

down home cooking.....awesome pies









Worth the drive


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Also Layfette Seafood House on Wilcrest and West Belfort. They have some really good seafood at reasonable prices. Their gumbo is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

PHINS said:


> Also Layfette Seafood House on Wilcrest and West Belfort. They have some really good seafood at reasonable prices. Their gumbo is pretty hard to beat.


Good call on Lafayette Seafood- eat there so much we have become friends with the owner, truly a hidden gem for the area. Stuffed flounder was phenomenal.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Judice Inn in Lafayette, not so much off the beaten path but been there for years, my dad grew up eating burgers there, some of the best with a malt and fries or rings!


----------



## shakyD (Oct 23, 2007)

roundman said:


> use to be some ladies from the blessing house( dont know if its still there?) that would come to the cattle sale barn at el campo every week on sale day and talk about some home cooked vittles. most all your cattle auction barns will have some good home cookin on their sale days.


The Blessing Hotel, yes its still there and still serves an awesome lunch buffet. 
I'll also second the American Legion hall in Blessing. Great steaks as well as turkey fries!

The Thirsty Parrot in Monaville also has some awesome burgers, try the homemade jalapeno bun!


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

*heart attck grill*

http://www.heartattackgrill.com/ What a burger


----------



## mule76 (Feb 5, 2006)

Iron Cactus near sargeant, 
beef and sausage stuffed baked potato, BYOB, Makes it tough to get home


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*OFF Beaten Path*

The Last Concert Cafe - Mexican
Downtown Houston north just inside I-10 west of 59
Have to knock on door and maybe has sign now.
IF still open?????????

Blessing Hotel - have been there on the way to nowhere
a hundred times in my life.

Rosie's Hide Away - Moravia, TX - Cheese Enchiladas and Hamburgers


----------



## barnman1980 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jefes in port mansfield, awsome tuna steak and fish tacos


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

anomaly said:


> The Best Stop; Scott, LA
> 
> Boudain & Cracklins....havent had better anywhere.


You dam straight on that one, best BOUDAIN in the world


----------



## ranchpeddler (Aug 19, 2005)

*Ramondville tex mex*

The Mecca in Ramondville, good, cheap, greasy tex mex after a long weekend in Mansfield.

Also the Welfare Cafe in Welfare. Gourmet food in the middle of nowhere.

One other is Hilltop Cafe South of Mason, excellent food, fantastic atmosphere and great stuffed flounder, steaks.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Blessing Hotel in Blessing - Chicken Fried Steak to die for

Nobody has mentioned Coopers in Llano, dang good BBQ, have not been there in several years though, since we lost our lease.miss the good ole days.


----------



## Respeck (Aug 12, 2005)

*Rosie's Hideaway*

Rosie's is in Witting, Tx between Halletsville and Moulton.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ranchpeddler said:


> Not sure what the place is called, just North of I-10 in Roosevelt between Junction and Sonora, is the best hamburger I have had in years, maybe ever. The restaurant is in the back of the feed store. Sign on the wall says: "Life is too short to live in Houston".


That is the Back Door Cafe attached to Simon Brothers Feed Store/Mercantile and I agree there food is real good.


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

WINDSWEPT!!!!! osyter creek texas but the last time i went they had a closed sign that said CLOSED!!!! anybody know why????


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Cowboygunsmith45 said:


> WINDSWEPT!!!!! osyter creek texas but the last time i went they had a closed sign that said CLOSED!!!! anybody know why????


I'm going to go out on a limb and make a guess but, I think it's because they were not open.

Could be wrong though.


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

AL T's in Winne, they have great Cajun food including incredible boudin balls that have a hunk of cheddar cheese in the middle, it'll make you weep.

Sharon's Cafe in Bryan is a great little soul food joint, they have smothered pork chops and collard greens and cobbler that are unrivaled.

I have never been, but plan to go to the Perini Ranch Steakhouse in Buffalo Gap, they are supposed to be a real good steakhouse.

Also I second Haute Pursuit's suggestion of Hermann Sons in Hondo they have awesome CFS and there pepper cheese steak is mouthwatering, and their enchiladas are out of this world.

There are more that get discussed periodically like Mount Zion's in Huntsville and Goodson's in Tomball, Lankfords Grocery 4th Ward/midtown Houston and Coopers BBQ in Mason that I think that are all very good and either a little out of the way or just a little different.

I'll try to think of some more great places.


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

"City Market" in Schulenberg. Man my mouth is watering just thinking about anything they sell in there. Best BBQ, smoked, and dried sausage, beacon and homemade weeners. 
And if you like fagitas, "Los Asados" in Harlingen is the place for the most flavorful and melt in your mouth tender fajitas anywhere. Man I am hungry. 

ToolMan


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Pico De Gallo in Freeport for mexican food.
Friedhelms in Fredricksburg for steak.
Krusty Pelican in Sargent for quail.

Ditto on Cooper's in Llano and Hermann Sons in Hondo.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Thats Shannon's in Bryan*

And it is the best soul food you will ever have !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Novosad Meat market just off the square in Hallettsville, Texas

BBQ Pork steak, links, chicken that falls off the bone and sause that you will love.

Lunch only


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

oc48 said:


> Kruez in Lockhart, TX
> 
> holy smokes!!!
> 
> http://www.kreuzmarket.com/index.shtml


Smitty's is a good one as well


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

The old Windswept in Oyster Creek is now the Freedom House (church) that was based out of Surfside. They purchased the old Windswept building after the location in Surfside was damaged during Hurricane Ike.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

You guys ever get over to Baton Rouge, you might want to look up the Silver Moon Cafe.


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Aggie_Snowman'04 said:


> If its seafood your looking for off the beaten path you have to visit Kings Inn, it located in Baffin Bay, TX. It will be well worth the drive...


Have to agree on this one, Kings Inn is 2nd to none when it comes to seafood. Try down the road at Baffin Bay Cafe, also very good seafood. Both located right on the bay.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I never pass through goldthwaite without stopping at Humphry Pete's. 

Start with cheese fries. Skip the main course. Finish with the Rum Butter Apple Pie. Best dessert in Texas. 

You won't be dissapointed.

Tag


----------



## AM Cloutier (Jun 17, 2005)

Classified as really of the beaten path, Fort Griffin General Merchandise in Albany Texas. Their Filet Mignon steak is absolutely the best steak I have ever had.


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*Best Seafood*

You may want to try Angelo's in Panacea, Fl. or Regan's Oyster Bar in Mexico Beach, FL. Talk about off the beaten path (at least from TX.)


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Another great out of the way seafood place I just remembered is Two Georges in Corpus off of Everhart Rd.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Jerry B's in Kennedy,TX. Great food and great atmosphere.


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

Longhorn Cafe - NW San Antonio
Kitty's Purple Cow - Surfside
Little Taste of Sargent - Sargent


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*very near me*

that is 15 min from my house



chickenboy said:


> Sacred Spur Ranch, in East Mountain, TX http://www.news-journal.com/news/content/charm/stories/03052008_daytrip.html


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Roma's on 1960 in Atascocita. Great Italian dishes and Pizza at a great price. Highly recommend


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

birdnester said:


> I've grubbed down on a few of the places mentioned in this thread.......but i've got a quest now......gotta go see this guys grillin rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He won't let anybody cook on it but himself.


----------



## GYB (Dec 4, 2006)

try Sartins in the old shopping center at Nassau bay right across from nasa. THe all you can eat BBQ crab will send you to haven


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

barnman1980 said:


> Jefes in port mansfield, awsome tuna steak and fish tacos


Not anymore. Last I heard, two weeks ago there was sanwiches and burgers only, and bad service. They are closing down soon according to them and "maybe" opening back up late spring. I'll miss the all you can eat fresh fish.


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

Schobel's in Columbus

Hu Dat in Rockport

Crab Inn in Rockport

Friedhelm's in Frederickburg

Red Snapper Inn in Surfside Beach

Louie's in Kenai, AK

Pigg Bros in Anchorage, AK

Connie's on N Main in Houson

El Bolillo on N Main in Houston


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Schobels.. is real good and consistant. Bob Schobel is a friend of mine. His boys ain't doing too bad in the NFL either. Bob is an ex Houston Oiler himself.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Not sure how far of the beaten path but Italiano's in Humble. Best Italian food I have ever had. Fresh baked rolls with your meal. I have tried most of the menu and loved it all.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Krusty Pelican, once they get back opened, got to get the key west flounder and their scorpion tails are something else. Little tast of sargent puts out a burger that you end up in a coma after eating.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Manuels---Acuna, Mexico

Myron's Prime Steakhouse---New Braunfels,TX

The Vinyards---Garden Ridge,TX

Catfish Corner---Seven Points,TX


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Florida's Kitchen in Livingston, well off the beaten path, the chef salad can't be beat. rs


----------



## Armada_4x4 (Jul 11, 2008)

i cant remember the name of that gas station on the right before going to fayette county res. the place had a pretty mean cheesburger.


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

Eat the Chivo burger at the Angora Cafe in Rocksprings. It is truly one of the best burgers that I have ever eaten. Home made bread, 1 lb of beef, refried beans, cheese, guacomole, grilled onions, jalapenos, etc....


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Mary's Cafe in Strawn Tx, for you folks up in NW TX. I have eaten a few Chicken Fried Steaks in my time and Mary's is truly one of the top 2 ever.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

You can't get any more off the beaten path than The Saltlick in the Wimberly area. Pretty impressive and great BBQ.


----------

